# Vitex HGH from Alpha pharma GTG or not?



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi guys !

Anyone tried HGH from alpha pharma, ViteX - How would you rate them?










Mainly interrested to know how people rate these compared to Ansomone hgh as this before have been my go to brand.. lately i've been getting to many issues with customs when ordering ansomone, so considering going for Vitex.

Perhabs someone have done serum test while using these?

//Xage


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

??


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

noone?


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

What issues with customs?


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Benny_01 said:


> What issues with customs?


 Being confiscated presumably, and rather obviously.

Until I see testing on these, I can't help but feel AP are just sticking a label on generics and raking in the profits off the good rep of their anabolics range.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Fina said:


> Being confiscated presumably, and rather obviously.
> 
> Until I see testing on these, I can't help but feel AP are just sticking a label on generics and raking in the profits off the good rep of their anabolics range.


 thats cus AP are sticking labels on generics lol.

AP is not a pharma company, its a ugl, posh looking one.


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Clubber Lang said:


> thats cus AP are sticking labels on generics lol.
> 
> AP is not a pharma company, its a ugl, posh looking one.


 Exactly, and that's what I mean. They like to give the impression they are pharma, and many people (especially those off the forums) believe that. Therefore if they release a GH, people will think its pharma too. However, they obviously don't have the resources, but with that said, would they want to tarnish their good image with crap HGH? That I don't know, but for sure there is a shed load more profit in (generic) HGH than in AAS.


----------



## Benny_01 (Apr 25, 2016)

Fina said:


> Being confiscated presumably, and rather obviously.
> 
> Until I see testing on these, I can't help but feel AP are just sticking a label on generics and raking in the profits off the good rep of their anabolics range.


 Well yeah it is obvious but I just wanted to clarify as I was thinking of doing the same and getting direct from manufacturer,

been fine with other orders from other sources over seas but it won't be as big a order as this one


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Clubber Lang said:


> thats cus AP are sticking labels on generics lol.
> 
> AP is not a pharma company, its a ugl, posh looking one.


 Pretty sure I recall a genuine pharma company with that name that went bankrupt in 08 (can't be sure on date). Many people mix the two up!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Alpha Pharma is not and has never been a Pharmaceutical company (not to produce gear anyway) their GH is essentially labelled generics, it might be decent GH as not all generics are bad GH but it certainly is not of the same level as Pharma GH say from Lilly...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Fina said:


> Exactly, and that's what I mean. They like to give the impression they are pharma, and many people (especially those off the forums) believe that. Therefore if they release a GH, people will think its pharma too. *However, they obviously don't have the resources, but with that said, would they want to tarnish their good image with crap HGH?* That I don't know, but for sure there is a shed load more profit in (generic) HGH than in AAS.


 you would hope they wouldnt use poor quality GH yes, but again, theyre a under ground lab and unfortunately im pretty sure they're not too bothered about testing such things.

exactly the same issue with other generic GH brands, Hygetropins for one. Ive had good batches and poor ones, its just a throw of the dice.

think if you want a top GH kit then most would recommended Pfizer Go-Quicks and i believe the Ansomones are still good, with the 40iu kits being favoured over the 100 version.

all comes down to ££. I know some that use both Hyges and true Pharma depending on theyre plans for the year, comps etc.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

Pscarb said:


> Alpha Pharma is not and has never been a Pharmaceutical company (not to produce gear anyway) their GH is essentially labelled generics, it might be decent GH as not all generics are bad GH but it certainly is not of the same level as Pharma GH say from Lilly...


 Don't get me wrong....I'm not saying this AP. They've always been ugl.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

I'd be interested to know this as well. Anyone have any experience with Vitex?


----------

